# How about Wayne CO MNG ?



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

POLARBEAR said:


> Why dont you also post a link to the mng in the soundoff forum? get a few more views? should help a bit. I just saw this today.


Thank PB, That is a great idea. As soon as Jerry gets back and we can try it again we will deffinately post it there as well.


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

let me know!! i am very close t everything. i'm gonna start jigging , hunting girl. if you wish to join me let me know!


----------

